# rogue radio removal



## 66redrider (Mar 22, 2016)

anyone attempt removing the radio from a 2016 Nissan rogue yet? I am looking for a little guidance on how to remove the radio so I can get to the wires to install a LOC so that I can add an amp/sub combo to the stock radio. thanks.


----------

